# Jackson Lake Pot Tournament May 9, 2009



## anglerEd (Apr 30, 2009)

Sign up for the next Jackson Lake Pot Tournament going out of Berrys Boat Ramp. View the details and register at:

http://lakejacksonpottournaments.tripod.com/index.html

Be at Berrys for a safe light blast off on Saturday May 9, 09. This is the 4th tournament of our 8 event Spring/Summer series. The series of 8 tournaments will be followed by a 2 day competition for the accumilated Classic Pot. See rules for Classic eligibility(fish 6 of 8).

In addition to 1 in 5 payback, big fish pots, and a Classic pot, we are in points competition for three free rides in our 2 day July Classic. Just $40 puts you in the game, so don't let the fun and friendly competition go down without you.

Use this thread for all subjects related to our past or future event. Planning to fish the next one? Let us know here and register at the web site. 

Thanks again to everyone for fishing, and by the way, there is a 1/4# penalty per dead fish.


----------



## fishdoc (May 2, 2009)

Mark, can You update the webpage? Thanks, Mike


----------



## fishdoc (May 4, 2009)

Dont forget to register for this weekend............http://lakejacksonpottournaments.tripod.com/index.html..


----------



## jwood (May 4, 2009)

See ya'll there, and glad to see a dead fish penalty will be enforced.


----------



## Laneybird (May 4, 2009)

jwood said:


> See ya'll there, and glad to see a dead fish penalty will be enforced.



I knew that was coming!   I do agree though. I thought it was understood that all Berrys rules apply.

Looking forward to it, although I probably will be thinking about Lanier on Sat. Man, that place is on fire!!!


----------



## fishdoc (May 5, 2009)

Were at 9 boats dont forget to register!!!


----------



## Marks500 (May 6, 2009)

14 Boats as of now. If Possible Please Pre-Register by 4 or 5pm on Friday as I am going out of town and will not have computer acess after That so that will be the cut off time for Pre registers. Thanks and see you all This weekend!


----------



## brian lee (May 7, 2009)

what is the point of having the points system if they are not going to be updated as soon as possible. i understand that everyone is busy, but if the registration is getting updated so should the points. everyone wants to know where they stand before each tournament. not getting hard on anyone just my thoughts


----------



## Marks500 (May 8, 2009)

Brain, Sorry man been working 6am till 9pm everyday... Soon as I get home its hard not to hit the bed right away. Then the storms knocked out my internet today.... I Got it updated for you tonight.


----------



## Basshunter21 (May 8, 2009)

Hey Mike...I checked the point standings and I'm not in there for the third tournament...only shows me fishin two...I'm Will Paszkiewicz...the two names you have me under are paschvich and fasvziwicz or something like that.....LOL...I'm Randy Bush's partner


----------



## Marks500 (May 8, 2009)

Basshunter21 said:


> Hey Mike...I checked the point standings and I'm not in there for the third tournament...only shows me fishin two...I'm Will Paszkiewicz...the two names you have me under are paschvich and fasvziwicz or something like that.....LOL...I'm Randy Bush's partner



Hey Basshunter, Those are the Results that Mike sent over to me. PM me and we will talk about it, I am the one that does the points, I will get it taken care of.


----------



## ButcherTony (May 8, 2009)

i will be at this one


----------



## fishdoc (May 10, 2009)

We appolagize for the prob. of the scales this weekend. I have recieved a couple of complaints about the weigh in process. We did the best we could with what we had and this is a 1 time thing. I ordered a new set of scales for this next event.This came out of my pocket not the anglers. The results for this weekend are GOING To stay as they are.If there are any questions call me .I will post the results tommorow. Again we appolagize for the confusion and any unprofessionalism that took place on Sat.We hope to see you at our next event .Again any complaints or questions call me Mike 478/363/0871


----------



## Bnathanb1982 (May 10, 2009)

*Money*



fishdoc said:


> We appolagize for the prob. of the scales this weekend. I have recieved a couple of complaints about the weigh in process. We did the best we could with what we had and this is a 1 time thing. I ordered a new set of  500$ scales for this next event.This came out of my pocket not the anglers. The results for this weekend are GOING To stay as they are.If there are any questions call me .I will post the results tommorow. Again we appolagize for the confusion and any unprofessionalism that took place on Sat.We hope to see you at our next event .Again any complaints or questions call me Mike 478/363/0871



Mike, why don't you use that money that yall take for expenses and stuff?  5 bucks a boat times 20 boat average times 3 tournaments is about 300 bucks.  That shouldn't have to come out of your pocket.  Just my opinion.


----------



## fishdoc (May 10, 2009)

Weve got a couple of series going on now the money is not the issue.We needed a quality set of scales anyway. We have resolved this from being a prob. again in the future.Just remember we put this on to be a low cost event for fun ,but we do take pride in presenting a quality series and when things dont go well i take it personally.


----------



## Basshunter21 (May 11, 2009)

What i don't get is how we had 9lbs 10oz and end up with like 8.65?????the dead fish penatly didn't add up right...and that's the weight I heard 9lbs 10oz...that's messed up


----------



## brian lee (May 11, 2009)

basshunter you guys ended up with 9.6 only time you take out .25 is when you weigh in by 100's not by 16's. sorry about the confusion


----------



## fishdoc (May 11, 2009)

Thats correct.


----------

